# pets 4 xmas ?



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

is anyone getting a special pet for xmas  i might be .....


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

well you could say that as ive found my pony who was stolen 2 years ago :thumbup1:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg really ?? thats great news


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> omg really ?? thats great news


im not  although my sister is having a shar-pei which il be training im guessing lol 

what might you be having ???


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> omg really ?? thats great news


i know im so excited just hope all goes to plan


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> im not  although my sister is having a shar-pei which il be training im guessing lol
> 
> what might you be having ???


cant tell u !!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish I was... I asked my bf if I can have a longhaired syrian for my bday in feb as I got Sausage for my birthday this year but he said no :crying:


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

A Hamster


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I wish I was... I asked my bf if I can have a longhaired syrian for my bday in feb as I got Sausage for my birthday this year but he said no :crying:


I'd buy it as a Bday present to myself!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I was but I'm getting a french lop for my birthday in Febuary


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'd buy it as a Bday present to myself!


Lol I don't think I'd get away with it though as I already have 3 hamsters and not even sure how I'm going to get them all home in the car!!!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I wish i could get some mice for crimbo, i'm not allowed. I miss having mice.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He he, I know the secret and this particular christmas pet is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oooh is it a ratty? you cant leave us hanging like this surely!!! :laugh:

i really want mice but my hubby isnt budging on the matter  ........yet!!


----------



## Katie1989 (Sep 30, 2009)

not this year i wont be but a few years ago i got two guineapigs one of them died when she was 3 and i thought it was unfair to keep the other one on her own so i sent her to live with somone who had quite a few guineapigs i think she died a couple of mnths ago  but at least she wasnt alone and she was happy there


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm getting some more rats.... And some mcie too... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

my mice were my xmas pressie from my bf


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would never get any animal for xmas. It's too much going on at xmas for the poor animal/s. If I wanted an animal, then I would get it at another time of year, xmas is too busy.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I would never get any animal for xmas. It's too much going on at xmas for the poor animal/s. If I wanted an animal, then I would get it at another time of year, xmas is too busy.


Luckily xmas doesn;t really happen in my house  All that happens is more food, so more scraps for the rats to have  Plus the ones I'm getting are either just before or just after xmas ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> He he, I know the secret and this particular christmas pet is absolutely gorgeous.


omg shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I would never get any animal for xmas. It's too much going on at xmas for the poor animal/s. If I wanted an animal, then I would get it at another time of year, xmas is too busy.


my house is constantly busy!!! i didnt necessarily mean xmas day anyway  im getting mine next week


----------



## sarahpatterdale (Dec 6, 2009)

I really want a maine koon kitten or a male whippet puppy either would be grand!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im hoping on getting a long haired syrian...


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

well im getting a................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay congratulations Lozza I have been bursting, he is adorable and I want him.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay congratulations Lozza I have been bursting, he is adorable and I want him.


it's all ur fault TDM you made me go and see him and made me leave a deposit  tut how very rude !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> it's all ur fault TDM you made me go and see him and made me leave a deposit  tut how very rude !


Sowie my bad.


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

We are having our long awaited puppy a Black Mini Schnauzer we are calling Alfie on the 19th December, it wil lbe the best Christmas ever.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awww yay puppy for xmas !!! ours is going to be named Milo


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

I Cant Wait Till I Have My Lil Girlie Syrian Hamster
....December 23.....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

JohnKay said:


> I Cant Wait Till I Have My Lil Girlie Syrian Hamster
> ....December 23.....


Oooh thats my daughters birthday, good date for a new arrival.


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh thats my daughters birthday, good date for a new arrival.


I Cant wait my mum and dad have agreed the date and everything
its even more exciting than chrimbo!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

JohnKay said:


> I Cant wait my mum and dad have agreed the date and everything
> its even more exciting than chrimbo!


I would definitely be more excited about getting a new hammy than christmas!!! I want one


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

im sad as on the 21st of december, all my baby hammies will be off to the pet shop and a few of them already have homes  although i am also very happy that they are going to new homes instead of staying in the pet shop for a while. 

but......... one of the syrian babies will prob be staying with me until early january as it will be going to a new home but i will have to take it to college with me for the new owner to have it, and as i break up before it will be ready to go. it will have to wait until i go back.


----------

